
Important Covid Statistic: 42% of U.S. Deaths Are from 0.6% of the Population - mrfusion
https://www.forbes.com/sites/theapothecary/2020/05/26/nursing-homes-assisted-living-facilities-0-6-of-the-u-s-population-43-of-u-s-covid-19-deaths/#5f3044d874cd
======
foxyv
I think this study underestimates the number of Americans that just stay home
and die on their own or who get turned away to die on their own. With medical
costs where they are it's pretty standard for poor families to just handle
things on their own.

People in nursing homes tend to get sent to hospitals on the drop of a hat,
being bounced back and forth from ERs. Not surprising that their numbers are a
lot higher.

[https://www.propublica.org/article/theres-been-a-spike-in-
pe...](https://www.propublica.org/article/theres-been-a-spike-in-people-dying-
at-home-in-several-cities-that-suggests-coronavirus-deaths-are-higher-than-
reported)

------
InfiniteRand
It would be interesting to look at Covid case and death numbers in different
countries compared to popularity of nursing homes and age distribution. Has
anyone seen this type of analysis?

------
blacksqr
The article is full of urgent suggestions of what "we" should do nationally,
but doesn't mention who failed to ensure "we" had a coordinated national
response.

~~~
verdverm
As far as I understand it, the governors of each state are telling "us" what
is allowed or not. That's where the control lies currently, and "they" seem to
have a few loose screws to say the least.

